# For Bruckner addicts only: Bruckner top Recordings per Symphony



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

tgtr0660 said:


> 00, 0, 1, 2: Tintner (Naxos)
> 3: Wand (RCA)
> 4: Jochum (EMI) or Celibidache (EMI)
> 5: Wand (RCA)
> ...


----------

